# I love shaping behavior!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz is learning to crawl BACKWARDS!

He's also learning to ride a skateboard -- actally *ride* it with three feet on the board and pushing himself with the 4th foot on the ground! We've gotten to a realiable 3 on, 1 off on the board and now I'm shaping the pushing behavior!

I'm such a training geek!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds amazing. You know we need more video of the amazing Quiz!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's so cool, we need a video I agree with Rob


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like one amazing dog! Good Job and keep on pushing!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Video video, this thread is useless without video!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OK, OK... I'll get video up soon, I promise! Right now my camera is on overdrive as I go through and download from FIVE TAPES of video of me training CHICKENS in Washington recently!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

OH...this definetley something that needs a video! And I also would LOVE to see how training chickens works...lol!! GO QUIZ!! (you too Steph!!)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> OK, OK... I'll get video up soon, I promise! Right now my camera is on overdrive as I go through and download from FIVE TAPES of video of me training CHICKENS in Washington recently!


I think we definitely need to see some of that video too! CHICKENS, did they learn?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> I think we definitely need to see some of that video too! CHICKENS, did they learn?


OMG. Training chickens was so much fun! They were learning!

We did target discrimination - one bird was being taught to only peck the yellow square - no matter if/when the other two, different squares were on the table -- and I could even move them all around, remove yellow and try and tempt her with the other squares and she'd wait for yellow to return. My other bird was learning to do the same thing, but instead of colors, she was learning shapes. I had four small white paper shape targets and she was learning to peck the square. THEN, after working on the specific color or shape ALL WEEK, we had to, *in one session*, train them to ignore the "hot target" (what they'd been pecking all week) and shape the new behavior of only pecking a *new* "hot target", which was one of the other shapes or colors. AND WE DID IT! I also started teaching my chickens to pull a rubber band. It was like playing tug with a chicken!

It was a really cool experience. The head chicken guy used to work with B.F. Skinner, who is known is psychology as the Father of Operant Conditioning.

If I get in for next year (not sure if I registered in time) I get to teach far more exciting things like chicken agility!

It really challenges your skills as a trainer and makes you realize how much we get away with while training dogs just simply b/c we can. For instance, I can, if I have to, *make* a dog sit by touching its rear or folding its back legs. Can't do that with a chicken. All we had were our skills of timing and observation, a clicker and a feed cup. It was a blast!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can I adopt Quiz?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Can I adopt Quiz?


 
Do you mean that in a good way? Or as to get him out of there? Because his owner is training CHICKENS...and he might feel left out??

(don't take that the wrong way...or rude way...Stephanie, your not a 'training geek'...and your a NICE person!! )


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Do you mean that in a good way? Or as to get him out of there? Because his owner is training CHICKENS...and he might feel left out??
> 
> (don't take that the wrong way...or rude way...Stephanie, your not a 'training geek'...and your a NICE person!! )


I could adopt them both! Well trained pup and a trainer to boot...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

:dblthumb2

Hahaha! Thanks, guys!

It's okay. I like being a training geek. I run with a good crowd and we're a tight group!

Video should be up in a day or so. I *finally* made it through all five hours of chicken video. Now I just have to edit together the highlights. I'll try and get shots of Quiz on the skateboard and crawling backwards sometime on New Years.

-S


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay, clicker training chickens is one thing, but can they skateboard? 
Boy, I would sure like to send Eddie out to CA for some training, it's a long road for a 4 mo old :nopity: (I play violin, had to use that one...) You really sound like the best!
Hooch, I like your commands, clicker or no clicker....


----------

